# Guide Option: Display Channel Numbers



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Since there is an option to show or hide channel logos, which turns off the call letters or network name, how about doing the same for channel numbers. Who needs channel numbers anymore? Sure, some people only know numbers, but they can learn. At least it could be an option.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fine as an option. But as an OTA guy, I typically use channel numbers, not station call names or network names (including because there may be multiple channels for a station/network).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Fine as an option. But as an OTA guy, I typically use channel numbers, not station call names or network names (including because there may be multiple channels for a station/network).


That's cool. I have logos off anyhow. I just thought it could be an option.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I think options are great. Especially when the TiVo box doesn't re-set them.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

As an option, fine but I would never use it. I have about 10 channels that all have the PBS logo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

How would you go directly to a channel? Bring up the guide every time? If I'm watching CBS and I want to go to BBC America,I can enter the Chanel number instead of scrolling thru 7 pages of guide


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> How would you go directly to a channel? Bring up the guide every time? If I'm watching CBS and I want to go to BBC America,I can enter the Chanel number instead of scrolling thru 7 pages of guide


My guide has 21 channels. Those are Favorites. If I select My Channels, the number grows to 50 but I seldom do that. If I select All Channels it would be 440 since that shows channels I don't receive. I find the numbers, being lower on the remote, less easy to use than the guide button with arrows or channel up/down and select.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the idea. Doesn't mean anyone has to use it. 

Another idea; how about choosing our own channel numbers. I pick whats on channel 1,2 ,3 etc. They would be virtual numbers and Tivo could convert behind the scenes to the right channel. No more channel 798 or 872 to remember.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

schatham said:


> I like the idea. Doesn't mean anyone has to use it.
> Another idea; how about choosing our own channel numbers. I pick whats on channel 1,2 ,3 etc. They would be virtual numbers and Tivo could convert behind the scenes to the right channel. No more channel 798 or 872 to remember.


Funny how many ideas are asking for items that were standard on the 2005 Sony DHG DVR. It used TVGOS (from Rovi) and you could change or map any channel to any channel. It also used a cable card. It did have one flaw that killed it, which is shared with TiVo: no way to set the clock manually. That's what killed it when Rovi stopped support for the guide. Some DHGs are active today.


----------

